# Ice Fishing Comfort Tips & Tidbits



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just wanted to provide some informational tips for others who will be venturing out onto the hard deck. If you have any additional tips please provide. The more one learns they better prepared they will be.  

*Clothing:*

*Dress in layers as each layer has a function.*

The base layer at the skin for entire body including feet use a wicking layer that pulls moisture away dries and retains heat next to the skin. Next is the insulation layer to help retain heat. Wool is a great insulation layer doesn't wick well but does an excellent insulating job, even when it is wet. Cotton is normally a poor choice as it tends to be absorbent, trapping moisture next to the skin. Finally wind proof outer layer like wind parkas, polartex fleece jackets, foam-insulated jackets, or breathable rain gear are superior windbreakers. By shielding the body from the wind, they help to retain the warmed inner layers thus minimizing heat loss.

*Head Gear:*

The head and neck are the major area of heat loss, special attention to that part of the body can go a long way in keeping warm. A cap or hat may be adequate. A stocking cap or a hood on a jacket or shirt increases the amount of the head and neck protected and provides more insulation. Using an insulated cap and hood with a drawstring and wind barrier will work well. Under the most severe conditions, a facemask or scarf around the neck and face will provide additional warmth if worn under a hood. Remember, old-timers say, if your feet are cold, put on a hat. That is one way of saying if the head, neck and face are kept warm, the rest of the body will feel warmer.

*Footwear and Gloves:*

Good footwear is 'vitally' important for everyone and especially for children. Cold toes ruined many an ice fish outing. Remember, you will be standing on ice for a few hours or longer. Mickey Mouse boots developed by the U.S. government are boots that use a dead air space for insulation and quite effective. Felt-lined pacs or felt gaiters with a rubber over boot are also excellent. Many insulated rubber or leather boots are also available. The boots should be waterproof (not water repellent) because slush or puddles may be encountered on the ice. A small piece of carpet remnant can also be used as an insulation layer between the ice and boot.

Mittens and gloves complete the angler's outfit. Mittens are far warmer than gloves, but they aren't as convenient to use. Gloves may be adequate for the work of drilling holes, baiting hooks and so forth, but heavy mittens are ideal for the slack times and for when you are walking to and from the fishing area. Keep at least one pair of gloves of mittens inside your clothing so that they will be warm. They can be a real blessing to a hand chilled after baiting a hook or landing a fish. Many ice fishing "pros" use hand warmers to help keep them warm. Some people like to put a hand warmer over the lower back to cover the kidney area and to keep one in the outside pockets to warm their hands.

*Exposed Skin and Eye Protection:*

You will be surprised at how fast one can get serious burns on face, ears, lips, without protection. So use good sunscreen and if taking children make sure to put some on them. Sunglasses are also necessary on them bright sunny days.

*Nature Calls:*

It will happen nature will call. So recommend taking extra plastic bags. Small roles of camping toilet paper can be found in any good outdoors store. Now as gals who obviously like to fish, we have an ice tent for inclement weather if needed (we usually sit outside the tent) but it's mainly our bivey potty. Equipment consists of a coffee can (catch container), funnel (fluid transfer), 2-liter soda bottle (fluid holding for 'proper disposal') and equipment bag for these items.

[attachment=0:1zjf32xu]Nature Call Eq.jpg[/attachment:1zjf32xu]

*Other Tidbits:*

Headlamps/flashlights for night fishing or earlier arrival on the ice. Small shovel to push away snow. Ice cleats on boots for slick ice with no snow. Small first aid kit, ice spikes, rope, PFD or cushion, change of clothes for the just in case hopefully will never happen scenario.

*Dogs:*

If taking a dog on the ice please think of them. Last year we saw several dogs on different trips that were in visible distress because they had nowhere to lie down and it was obvious to us they were COLD. If you bring a dog, bring something for them to lie down on (old blanket, large old towel, coat).

*Protect Bait from Freezing:*

Keep bait inside a pocket or close to your body to prevent freezing. I like to keep the bait puck in my pockets that have hand warmers in them.

Finally and above all else please never go on the ice alone. If you venture out on your own let someone know where you're going, where you'll generally be fishing (try not to deviate), and time expected home.

Please add other ideas and have a FUN-TASTIC ice fishing season.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> *Dogs:*
> 
> If taking a dog on the ice please think of them. Last year we saw several dogs on different trips that were in visible distress because they had nowhere to lie down and it was obvious to us they were COLD. If you bring a dog, bring something for them to lie down on (old blanket, large old towel, coat).


You might want to throw in a small tarp or some plastic of some kind to put that blanket down on. I took my pup with me to Mantua last week and took a heavy blanket for her to lay on. It wasn't long before the snow/ice underneath melted and the blanket was soaked. Or I guess they could just sit in the sled if you take all the gear out.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you K2! Excellent post! I have a question or two for the group and I'll post a separate thread for that. Thanks again!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Gore tex over pants are great for stopping the wind and will keep your knees dry when kneeling around the hole to work fish out, skim out ice or whatever else you may be doing on them. (On a slow day perhaps praying for a bite!) I've bought a couple of pair from sportsman's guide that were military issue that were very reasonable and work great.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Good boots have to be #1 in my opinion.

I've finally desided that I need some good boots, and not just try to get by with some insulated hunting boots. Last year at scofield i thought my feet were going to freeze off. So the search is on for some good pac boots for ice fishing for around $100 or less.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Jackalop, mine are Sorel, Thinsulate Ultra and by adding a thin felt pad in the bottom of the boot and putting on one pair of cotton socks and one pair of thick Danner brand wool socks my feet stay nice and comfy. The boots cost me about $70 five years ago.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Bears Butt, I've looked at Sorel boots they do have some nice boots. I just need to go try some boots on, and see what i like.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

These are the boots we have se link below. I got mine at Sportsman in Riverdale about 4-5 years ago and fish'n partner got theirs at Smith and Edwards. I paid a little over $100 for mine and they paid I believe close to $90. These are great boots for us.

Here's a link.

http://www.sorel.com/Men's-Glacier%E2%8 ... lt,pd.html


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> These are the boots we have se link below. I got mine at Sportsman in Riverdale about 4-5 years ago and fish'n partner got theirs at Smith and Edwards. I paid a little over $100 for mine and they paid I believe close to $90. These are great boots for us.
> 
> Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.sorel.com/Men's-Glacier%E2%8 ... lt,pd.html


These are on the top of my list if I could find a good deal on them.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have loved sorrels until I tried these.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...797980;cat104747580;cat104826780;cat103959180

Wow that is a big link, I forgot how to shink a link.  But these boots are great, and I like them better to walk in when I have to hike a little.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

Bowgy, I think "tinyurl.com" is what you're looking for to shorten links.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

So I ended up getting a pair of Sorel Glaciers. Boy are they big. I got size 12 but after getting home, and trying them with thicker wool socks the liners are tight so I'll probably return them and get 13's. I sure hope they work out.


----------

